# Chery shrimp tak



## ufimych (May 9, 2011)

I populated my densely planted 10 g tank with cherry shrimps. Twelve of them, very young, still not sexed and I hope both sexes are in the group. They were cruising for a few minutes and then vanished out of sight. I never see them, except one or two at a time, when I suddenly turn lights on at night. I have a power filter in it, which I unplugged. If the shrimps will breed, I am afraid some may be sucked up into the filter. Is it a danger to baby shrimps? Does anyone used power filter in a tank with breeding shrimp?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

If you are going to be using a power filter I would find a sponge of some type to put over the intake. This way they do not get sucked up. A sponge filter would be your best bet.


----------



## ufimych (May 9, 2011)

Thank you. I will think of it before plugging the power filter in. So far, I have so few of them. They do not show up and I rarely see one or two.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They have this neat thing for filter intakes, made of mesh. It fits over the intake of the filter. I believe some of them are made for power filters, though you will have to fin the outer diameter of your intake tube.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

also called pre-filter's. Or go get a fat sponge, cut it to size. 

If there are no fish in the tank, your shrimp will reproduce. It'll take some time.

I have a 15g, with apparently a poor prefilter. I have shrimp living in my Aquaclear.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> They have this neat thing for filter intakes, made of mesh. It fits over the intake of the filter. I believe some of them are made for power filters, though you will have to fin the outer diameter of your intake tube.


Thanks,

I'm going to have to get one of those. I have an Aqueon 55 with a foam filter on the intake and I still get baby shrimp in the filter.

DLH


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use sponge filters for my shrimp tanks in fact most of my tanks. No problem with shrimp or babies getting sucked up.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I use the metal mesh over the intake on two of my shrimp tanks. They work great. I used to use sponges but you had to pull them out and clean them fairly often. The metal mesh doesn't need that and if anything gets sucked to it the shrimp just eat it.


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

A few times, I have used panty hose over the intakes of my red cherry shrimp tanks and it worked well. Kept the adults and the baby shrimp from being sucked up.


----------



## Bob-O (Jan 28, 2012)

I second the panty hose. I couldn't find a sponge that fit over my filter intake so I rubber banded some panty hose over the end. Cheap and easy solution.


----------

